# Busoni - String Quartet 1 op.19 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Busoni's 1st quartet was written during his early days in Leipzig. There's an excellent, brooding 1st movement, allegro, which ends almost heroically. The second movement is based on a folk tune, played by the viola, and this is followed by a French-sounding minuetto third movement. The introduction to the finale is sombre but the movement ends happily, dissolving into a fine fugue. Whilst not as impressive as his 2nd quartet this is still a fine piece from Busoni. Incidentally, the Austrian Quartet recording is one I won't be recommending as its just awful! The sound is bad, intonation is one rung below amateur, playing is laboured and the pacing is turgid. Avoid.

*Recommended

Busoni Quartet *- this eponymous ensemble play nicely enough but they're not the greatest quartet and are a little heavy on the vibrato. Nice performance though.
*Pelligrini* - much better than their 2nd quartet account (see SQ2 review) and the playing is decent enough even if ensemble is not always watertight. This would have been higher but for some extraneous noises.

*More recommended

Italiano (1954) * - accomplished playing and the recording is surprisingly good for its vintage. A little brisker and this would have been a clear winner.
*Anton Webern Quartet *- I really enjoy the playing and sound of this recording. Firm, vibrato-lite recording and possibly my favourite here.


----------

